# Squeeky Brakes



## papatone (Jun 19, 2007)

Had our new Aviano since 11 Nov (poppy). Took her to Germany to see our son, noticed problem with squeeky brakes when slowing down to stop. Anyone had similar problem, although Timberland say they have ordered new set of pads. Overall love the Aviano


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brakes*

Hi

I had squeaky brakes a few weeks ago....

One of the rear wheels had a "dragging handbrake" - so that was sorted. This was constant when the vehicle was in motion.

The other wheels squeaked slightly but the man said this would likely stop after a few miles had been notched up. He was true to his word. This squeak only happened when coming to a stop.

Russell


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

A smear of copper slip behind the brake pads usually helps
Alan H


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

the ' old' solution was to coat sparingly the back of the pad ( corrected for cabby )with copper slip.

the squeal is actually a vibration and can be quite common, with either newley replaced pads or even on a new vehicle.

some brake set ups have a spring locator which helps reduce the vibration.

Sometimes a change of pad may be required , but copper slip is the first action


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have to point out that your OLD solution was a very dangerous practice.Not to be used these days, it ruins the brake pads and makes them useless.As bad as running on bald tyres :x  :x Which is why they tried using shims at one time.


cabby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If your going to give people advice about brakes i suggest you keep quiet. putting any kind of grease on a brake disc is not on, i suppose you meant the back of the pad but it could be too late now the camper could be on its side in a ditch!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I always remove all the road wheels once a year and blow out all the brake pads with compressed air. This seems to work OK.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> I always remove all the road wheels once a year and blow out all the brake pads with compressed air. This seems to work OK.
> 
> steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


Far healthier to 'wash them out' with brake cleaning fluid. Not good to breathe in that dust.
Brian


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

cabby said:


> Have to point out that your OLD solution was a very dangerous practice.Not to be used these days, it ruins the brake pads and makes them useless.As bad as running on bald tyres :x :x Which is why they tried using shims at one time.
> 
> cabby


i am sorry if you have zero technical knowledge BUT the application of copper slip ( not grease ) is applied to the back of the pad not the friction surface.

I forget sometimes the lack of technical knowledge on this forum so I apologise if my comments were not clear.

If you are not satisfied with my answer ' google ' sqealing brakes and you can be enlightened some more.

As an aside i rebuild and race cars so I do have little knowledge , albeit a small amount !


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi John
If you race cars do you have a tow truck so we can get that camper out of the ditch :wink: :wink: 
Its the least we can do seeing as we helped put it in there :roll: :roll: 
Alan H


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Hi John
> If you race cars do you have a tow truck so we can get that camper out of the ditch :wink: :wink:
> Its the least we can do seeing as we helped put it in there :roll: :roll:
> Alan H


no tow truck but a decent trailer , could put the camper on and give a quick blast round castle coombe , just to check for squealing brakes of course 

O a serious note , I really believe that if you are not sure about any safety matter on your vehicle , go to a reputable , local, well established INDEPENDENT garage.

They will often give free advice to put your mind at rest.

It is in their interests to keep you as a customer, main dealers generally cannot give the same individual attention.The cup of coffee TV and fancy chairs do not guarantee the best service.

I appreciate not everyone is interested in the mechanics of the vehicle BUT in my opinion ,and limited knowledge of the motorhome fraternity, it seems that servicing and maintenance is often overlooked.

The reason for this seems to be , they only cover limited mileage so it is not required. In fact low mileage is the worst thing for a vehicle and can often mean , at the very least, an annual service.

i


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi reeventu
Do I take your comments as a personal attack, or consider you as a bit of an idiot who typed before thinking.I really do hope it is the latter.

As it happens I do have many years in the trade, but have to admit that the years have caught up with me and I had to retire.

cabby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi cabby i think its the second option,a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

cabby said:


> Hi reeventu
> Do I take your comments as a personal attack, or consider you as a bit of an idiot who typed before thinking.I really do hope it is the latter.
> 
> As it happens I do have many years in the trade, but have to admit that the years have caught up with me and I had to retire.
> ...


take it as you will :?


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

sideways said:


> Hi cabby i think its the second option,a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


i am not sure why you say a little knowledge, I have provided proper and sensible suggestions , which I later advised could be checked on the internet.

I also apologised if I had not been clear in an earlier post.

What do you want me to say ? :?

This may help you understand the issues, note the paragraph on using high temperature compounds on the back of the pad ( Copper slip is a high temperature compound - not grease )

http://www.aa1car.com/library/2003/bf90318.htm


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Must be T.O.M. again! :?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Will just point out that your first posting did say put copperslip on the DISK.
Nowhere have you corrected yourself,copperslip will act like grease, it will also contaminate the pad. I understand that you did meant on the back of the brake PAD, as I do have an extensive background in auto engineering, but there are many who might just pop down to Halfords and buy a tube or tin and smear it on the brake disk. So yes I thought your ill conceived advice was dangerous.
Take that as you will. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

You are of course correct ,but please also refer to my later post regarding safety issues and the use of independent garages if you are unsure


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you.    

cabby


----------



## papatone (Jun 19, 2007)

*Squeaky Brakes*

All sorted Timberland fitted new pads, one of the pads had a larger than normal metal shard.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I just love this forum 

Loddy


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

about time we had the old forum spiced up a bit :lol: :lol: .dennis


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

brillopad said:


> about time we had the old forum spiced up a bit :lol: :lol: .dennis


I though I heard a Personal Attack Alarm, so sped over here to see what was going down. 

Dougie.


----------

